# liver treats?



## tictoc1957 (Sep 20, 2015)

Would someone explain to me what liver treats are?
Thanks


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What kind of liver treats are you asking about? A specific brand?


----------



## tictoc1957 (Sep 20, 2015)

natural no additives have seen dog treats


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Those are usually beef liver that has been freeze dried to make dry treats that crumble easily and are often really good for training. Dogs go nuts for them!

They are safe for hedgehogs, if you're asking because you're interested in offering some to your hedgie.  Just make sure you don't give your hedgie a lot at once as liver is very rich and could cause some very messy poop. Also fair warning, your hedgehog might annoint with it and get pretty gross. :lol:


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

As a liver eating family, sometimes we have liver that for one reason or another was thawed and refrozen or won't be cooked within the next 2 days. With that, it gets boiled and cut up into pieces and feed to other animals. That way we know exactly what is in it.


----------

